
Edgecoin: Our Internal Blockchain for Founders - anjneymidha
https://medium.com/@kpcb_edge/edgecoin-our-internal-blockchain-for-founders-301097bc09a5#.gudqck2q9
======
detaro
Reminds me of the recent discussions: What benefit offers a blockchain here,
vs. any other public logfile or database?

